# BYU rebuilding next year



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

How many players will BYU lose next year and how will it affect the way they play? The UTES went 9-3 on a rebuilding year, with all three losses coming from ranked teams.

BYU will lose the following:

Max Hall
Tonga
Pitta
Jorgenson
Bauman
Clawson
Doman
So'oto
Sweden
Hooks
Tialavea
Bell
Pace
Denney
George
Hola
Mangum
Gaskins

I think this will greatly affect them next year, but we will see what type of team they will put together.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude how many threads are you going to start? Yawn...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Dude how many threads are you going to start? Yawn...


I didnt know there was a limit, wonderful friend. :lol: :lol:

You respond to them. This is a forum incase you didnt know by now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BYU will have Unga back, and the offensive line will be back. That means they should be very good on offense and at controlling the clock, which will help the defense as it matures as the season goes on.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I just think it could be done on other threads. I have never known a fan to keep spouting off after his team looses... All the smack talk about the score and the Y loosing and.... you were wrong on all accounts. Who's the dillweed?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What's a dillweed? Is that were mustard comes from? If so, that isn't so bad, I like mustard. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah Unga is pretty awesome. I'm surprised they didnt use Unga a lot more on some of the plays. They were moving the ball great until Max Hall would throw the ball.



> I just think it could be done on other threads. I have never known a fan to keep spouting off after his team looses... All the smack talk about the score and the Y loosing and.... you were wrong on all accounts. Who's the dillweed?


Well excuse me, Kyle, maybe your wife needs to tuck you in bed early. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I will try to list them in order of importance and delete those who never played any ways:
Max Hall
Tonga-his pass protection can't be overlooked
Pitta
Jorgenson
George
Bauman
Clawson
Doman
Hooks
Tialavea
Denney
Looking back two years ago I remember thinking how this year would the THE year.... :? So, a major decline would be expected. Of course, I thought two years ago would be tough in a new QB and none had experience resuling in arguably Max's best year. The year before, Jorg as freshie arguably had his best year also. So, there are a lot of factors that are impossible to anticipate/estimate accurately. Riley Nelson would be about the same skill level as Wynn come next year I think. I too, am confident that Unga will be back.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Huge is a cool mod. 8) thanks for the PM Coyoteboy.. :roll: :roll: My wifes in bed asleep. I believe your the one who needs the hair brushing... Maybe one of your many brothers can do it for you?

Wonder what Riverrat will have to say tomorrow about all this?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Remember also, BYU has one of the best freshman classes in the country coming in 2010. I predict a 2 or 3 loss season finishing 2nd or 3rd in the MWC. Lets' not forget the utes are losing a lot of very good players on defense and 3 of their top 4 wide receivers. I see TCU on top again next year, with BYU and the utes fighting for 2nd fiddle again next fall.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Huge is a cool mod. thanks for the PM Coyoteboy.. My wifes in bed asleep. I believe your the one who needs the hair brushing... Maybe one of your many brothers can do it for you?


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Yep, 4 brothers is a lot. Naw, but thanks for caring though.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Unga will be stupid not to go to the NFL now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I think BYU gets 8 or 9 wins next year, tops. FSU and TCU are almost certain losses, and the rivalry game at RES next year is going to be especially ugly thanks to Hall. They will probably drop another game somewhere as well. Heck, they almost lost to an 0-9 New Mexico this year! :x :x


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> I think BYU gets 8 or 9 wins next year, tops. FSU and TCU are almost certain losses, and the rivalry game at RES next year is going to be especially ugly thanks to Hall. They will probably drop another game somewhere as well. Heck, they almost lost to an 0-9 New Mexico this year! :x :x


And they'll still finish 3rd in the MWC, and get the same stupid bowl game they got for winning the conference two years ago.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> I think BYU gets 8 or 9 wins next year, tops. FSU and TCU are almost certain losses, and the rivalry game at RES next year is going to be especially ugly thanks to Hall. They will probably drop another game somewhere as well. Heck, they almost lost to an 0-9 New Mexico this year! :x :x


FSU will have a new coaching staff next year, so who knows what type of team they will have. I think BYU will win 9-10 games, not bad for a rebuilding year. As for the Holy War next year, like I said in other threads, if Utah needs Hall's comments to get fired up for their biggest game of the year they are in trouble!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Wonder what Riverrat will have to say tomorrow about all this?


Ummmm I was right about the game. Who's the dillweed? :roll: :lol: I had a good time, thats what I have to say about all of it, as much as it actually pains me to have been right about the Y winning. I still concur with basically everything Garyfish said. I think the Y loses more games, but yeah, no matter what, they still finish mid conference and get a crappy bowl. You couldn't pay me to miss the Holy War next season.... this was the first rivalry game I'd ever been to in ten years here and the hateful atmosphere was GREAT!! Why haven't I been attending these before now? Yeah, yeah, I know.... thats childish. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what Riverrat will have to say tomorrow about all this?
> ...


Let me save the others from posting it, Typical Utefan! :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I think BYU gets 8 or 9 wins next year, tops. FSU and TCU are almost certain losses, and the rivalry game at RES next year is going to be especially ugly thanks to Hall. They will probably drop another game somewhere as well. Heck, they almost lost to an 0-9 New Mexico this year! :x :x
> ...


The coaching staff won't change all that much. Jimbo Fisher has been the head coach in waiting for many years now, so I don't expect Bowden's retirement to create too many problems for Seminoles.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> The coaching staff won't change all that much. Jimbo Fisher has been the head coach in waiting for many years now, so I don't expect Bowden's retirement to create too many problems for Seminoles.


The Defensive Coordinator is retiring as well. So, they will lose BOTH Coordinators at minimum.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Let me save the others from posting it, Typical Utefan! :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:


hey apparently I'm hitting on all cylinders tonight so at this point, I'll take it.


----------

